# Does your wood stove create household dust? how much?



## dennish (Jan 8, 2012)

My stove is EPA certified, but I don't know the brand. I got it at Ace. Anyway, it seems to create excessive dust( need to dust twice as much as summer). I burn mostly fir. I use ceiling fans to move the air/heat. Does your stove make dust? How much?


----------



## buildmyown (Jan 8, 2012)

Well not really sure if its the stove itself making the dust but more the air movement from the stove. Even if you dont have a blower your still moving air by way of convection. Plus not filtering the air in anyway doesnt help. To answer your question is I do have more dust in the house when im burning.


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Jan 8, 2012)

dust from where I drop ash when I'm cleaning it.
dust from where I drop wood next to it.
dust from where I bang wood going into it.
dust from where I carry wood across the front room.

and yeah, I sweep it up (and around), and the convection and blower spread it around etc, so yeah, there's "more" dust in the house, but does the wood stove "cause" it?


----------



## mga (Jan 8, 2012)

tons of it.

price you pay for wood burning


----------



## XTROOPER (Jan 8, 2012)

*Dust*

I agree with the previous poster, odles of it, all over, can't keep up with it, but the price of heat is right, so we'll put up with it!
XTROOPER:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## EzTrbo (Jan 8, 2012)

Get the same thing, one thing i do when i remove my ashes is to hold the shop vac just a bit above the bucket. Any dust that comes up with the dumping of the ashes is just sucked up. Yes I do make sure its cool in the shop vac before leaving it alone. But that just combats the dust a bit, but its plenty messy. I work full time in a rock quarry so dust is a daily thing i bring home. Just have to deal with it.

Trbo


----------



## Ductape (Jan 8, 2012)

Well.... I used to have loads of dust (ash) everywhere. When we switched to a newer stove with a removable ash pan, my dust problem went waaaaay down. Do get lots of bark crud, etc. on my hearth pad..... so I vacuum it a couple times a day sometimes. Price ya pay.


----------



## blackdogon57 (Jan 8, 2012)

Ductape said:


> Well.... I used to have loads of dust (ash) everywhere. When we switched to a newer stove with a removable ash pan, my dust problem went waaaaay down. Do get lots of bark crud, etc. on my hearth pad..... so I vacuum it a couple times a day sometimes. Price ya pay.




Same here - dust not an issue with ash drawer underneath.


----------



## joshua mason (Jan 8, 2012)

I have 3 dogs, 2 kids and a wood stove. that combination makes for alot of dust. You can dust everything and within a few hours the stands in the front room will have a film on them. drives the wife nuts, (not a far drive though).


----------



## Chris-PA (Jan 8, 2012)

Of course. I keep a metal dustpan and a brush by each stove, but some ash dust is unavoidable. We try to be as neat as possible and clean it as we can, but it goes with the territory.


----------



## dingeryote (Jan 8, 2012)

Yes, and tons of it.

The dust in here easily tripples once we start burning.

A good air filter helps immensely. Look for one with a permanent filter and put it in the room with the stove.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Soby1 (Jan 8, 2012)

Lots of dust ,bark , but it beats those ugly wheel tracks the LP truck leaves in my driveway.


----------



## Ductape (Jan 8, 2012)

Soby1 said:


> Lots of dust ,bark , but it beats those ugly wheel tracks the LP truck leaves in my driveway.





Or across the lawn ! Where do they find their drivers, anyway??? And don't even get me started on the UPS drivers ! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## sunfish (Jan 8, 2012)

We live on a dusty planet...


----------



## Soby1 (Jan 8, 2012)

Ductape said:


> Or across the lawn ! Where do they find their drivers, anyway??? And don't even get me started on the UPS drivers ! :msp_ohmy:



I agree, but a normal winter would yield 2' of snow plus drifting. NOT THAT I'M COMPAINING. That keeps them on the gravel for the most part.


----------



## branchbuzzer (Jan 8, 2012)

I was going to reply, but my computer failed from excess dust and heat build-up.


----------



## genesis5521 (Jan 8, 2012)

I get dust when I'm emptying the ashes. But it's OK. I'm a bachelor. It gives my home "character".

Don <><


----------



## Golden Arrow II (Jan 8, 2012)

Ductape said:


> Or across the lawn ! Where do they find their drivers, anyway??? And don't even get me started on the UPS drivers ! :msp_ohmy:



I'm glad that I'm not the only one that has the problem of keeping the gas trucks out of my lawn. Last time the gas man came he decided to leave 2 ruts from the duals 9 inches deep by 15 feet long in my side yard.:mad2::mad2: Lazy fkr. No probs with UPS or fedx yet, they back in from the road.


----------



## xtm (Jan 9, 2012)

Lots of stove ash/dust tends to irritate my sinus and Mrs. xtm, so I'm slow and careful when I shovel out the stove to keep it manageable. Also, when I'm shoveling cold stove ash, I usually set up the shop-vac hose near the opening while I'm shoveling - to deal with the escaping dust.


----------



## fubar2 (Jan 9, 2012)

Dunno, I can't see nothing for all this dust.


----------



## SS396driver (Jan 10, 2012)

lots of dust but I have a new forced air furnace that has a heppa filter so I turn on the fan . It cleans the air and distributes the heat fairly well.


----------



## LFEngineering (Jan 10, 2012)

*"Dude Dusting"*

*I believe the question should be how do you deal with dust?*

I personally love my method although my wife thinks I'm nuts.

Also I'm sorry for the long explanation, but I like telling story's.

I wish I could take credit for the awesome placement of our stove, but the truth is it was the only place we could put it. The stove is located in a 12'x13', unheated, poorly insulated, breezeway with 3 doors; outside, house & garage. Prior to the stove installation this room was used as a walk-in fridge in the winter.

What make's this setup "perfect" in my eyes is: It's so close to the garage so bringing in wood is quick & easy. Any bark, dust or ash gets swept right out the garage door daily. As a matter of fact I'd argue that room gets cleaned way more then it did before the stove, making it one of the cleanest rooms in the house. Not to mention the breezeway is 80-90 degrees and the ceiling mounted desk fan keeps the house at a cozy 68-75 degrees. I frequently find my wife or friends just sitting out there on the couch smiling and soaking up the heat.

One of the few problems with this setup is that 90% of the dust settles in this room, it get's dirty quick! To combat this I use a method I "Dude Dusting". About once a month I "Dude Dust" the room. I shut the door between the house and breezeway, open all the windows on the right side of the room, open the door and put a fan blowing out on the left side of the room then fire up the air compressor. With the garage so close it's as easy as pulling down the ceiling mounted air hose and going to town in the breezeway. Thankfully my wife has decorated with items that are tied down or heavy enough not to move when subjected to a 125psi air blast. 10-15 minuets later, dust is gone! Shut the windows & door for a few min and let the room get back to temp then open the door back to the house.

Side note: I have to say when I first installed the stove in the breezeway I though having to push heat though the 32" door was going to be a huge pain in the butt. Looking back now I wouldn't have it any other way. Being able to "separate" the house & wood stove room is amazing. Not just for cleaning. Have a bad draft day and the room fills with smoke, shut the door. Need to clean out the chimney & don't want to loose the heat in the house, shut the door. Want to heat the garage for a long day of saw tune-ups, shut the door & open the one to the garage.






Defiant Encore with the "advanced house air circulator" on the ceiling. I have to say, it'd look stupid if it was a white fan 





"Dude Dusting" Certified table. Made from a left-over piece of our kitchen counter top & an old cast iron stove base. Non-combustible table, Check.


----------

